# I hate the mail.



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Tracking is a joke. I have 2 packages that just stopped tracking. One is stirrups I ordered that tracked to Jacksonville and stopped. After 4 days I called ups and they couldn't find it. Then they listed it as lost. Then it reappeared in South carolina. Now it's departed jacksonville twice. So 13 days have gone by and still waiting. I should have gotten them in 5 days.

The other one was an eBay item from Canada and stopped tracking in NYC. I give up!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

I had a similar issue a few months back. Tracking said it was delivered to the house - nothing. Post Office said yep - it was scanned and delivered. I told them it may have been scanned but it certainly wasn't delivered. To make it short all blamed someone else - I got screwed!  Now the postal driver has to hand deliver items to the door....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Me too! After the postal guy said he may have delivered my glasses to another house and that was the end of that! That was a few years ago. Problem is they don't have to answer to anyone.


----------



## velociraptor uk (Dec 9, 2017)

Ummmm I'm a courier, believe me parcels are a royal pain in the rear sometimes, normally the DORA (a bit like a satnav) sends you to the middle of nowhere, you look around and think, ok...they live in that grave yard..up that tree ? Bottom of that quarry


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Have you seen videos of thieves stopping to take packages off a porch?One guy rigged a package to explode if moved.It didn't take long and the thieves were all in for a surprise,running away and tripping over the fence.It was hilarious!!!I thought of trying it just for the hell of it but the thieves wouldn't get past the geese...........


----------

